# Visual Basic > Reporting >  Expression for both font color and weight in SSRS

## GideonE

Hi

I would like to know if it is possible to change both the font color AND font weight based on conditions for a textbox with an expression.

If have the following to change the font color :



```
=SWITCH(Fields!MaksPenalisasie.Value = "JA", "Red", Fields!Gepenaliseer.Value = "JA",   "Red",  TRUE, "Black")
```

If would like to also make the font bold where Fields!MaksPenalisasie.Value = "JA".

Regards

----------


## Arnoutdv

I think I understand your question, but I dont have a clue what SSRS is.

----------


## techgnome

It's the reporting tool that is integrated with SQL Server -- SQL Server Reporting Services.
You build the query in SQL Server, then create the reports in Vb (not sure if C# is supported or not) using a designer. It's not that different from Crystal Reports. But it's got a ton of capabilities in it too, including the ability to run VB code. 

And that maybe your solution ... write a function that returns the new font and then assign that through your expression. I don't know if it'll work or not... it's been a long time since I've done any SSRS work.

-tg

----------

